# Need Help Diagnosing Error Codes!!!



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Kauaian said:


> Hey y'all, I'm new to these forums and have a car that I am trying to fix. The error codes are P0299- Turbo Underboost, P2227 Barometric Pressure Circuit Rage/Performance, and P00B7- Engine Coolant Flow Low/Performance. I'm currently trying to fix my girlfriend's old car so her father can sell it. Their "mechanic" replaced the turbo and water pump, however these codes are still showing and I believe the parts were bought brand new. Any thoughts? Any help is much appreciated!!


Year/Model/Trim would be helpful.


----------



## Kauaian (Dec 18, 2017)

2012 Chevy Cruze LT Turbo


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Kauaian said:


> 2012 Chevy Cruze LT Turbo


If you haven’t already done so, try disconnnecting the battery for 10 minutes to reset codes. 

Here’s a common issue with the Gen 1 turbo models that might be something to consider:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-g...4-pcv-valve-cover-intake-manifold-issues.html

Mods, please move to Gen 1...thanks.


----------



## Kauaian (Dec 18, 2017)

Sorry about posting in the wrong place.


----------

